# North Midland monthly, Friday 30th October, 7:30pm



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Due to popular demand we have now established a monthly meet in the North Midlands 

Venue: the Smoker Inn on the A556 just north of Knutsford
http://www.thesmokerinn.com/

Time: 7:30pm

Meals and drinks are super! If our group grows it may be a good idea to book a table at the restaurant

See you there [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

I am in the midlands for a bit ...so I'll be up for this ....  

Ash


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Ash 8) Start Friday, 3rd July?


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually ....I am in London that weekend and then meeting up with the independent meet on Sunday July 5th....

Maybe some time in the week ?

Ash


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps a Tuesday or a Thursday?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm easy with most nights


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Tuesday sounds good ....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^outt^kast^ said:


> Tuesday sounds good ....


Tuesday, 7th July?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Might be able to make it... could be on crutches though as having a little operation on the Friday on my ankle


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Might be able to make it... could be on crutches though as having a little operation on the Friday on my ankle


Good luck with surgery, Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Might be able to make it... could be on crutches though as having a little operation on the Friday on my ankle
> ...


I will be awake through it  only a local 20 min jobby I hope!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


 [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] but then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Still not got my A19


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Give it another day or two and if you haven't received it by then I shall post another one out to you 

Have you changed your address in the TTOC shop?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I did change it on TTOC... not sure if it would have been in time to update your labels, as I only did it on Wednesday last week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right. If you haven't got it by friday I'll post one to your new address


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, come on folks, who else?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, who is up for a Tuesday, 7th July, meet then?

7pm at the Smoker?
http://www.thesmokerinn.com/


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Right, who is up for a Tuesday, 7th July, meet then?
> 
> 7pm at the Smoker?
> http://www.thesmokerinn.com/


 What time as I may be able to make this? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Right, who is up for a Tuesday, 7th July, meet then?
> ...


The clue is in the text? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Would love to come along, but im currently on night shifts until Wednesday, sorry 

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 Been a long day :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would love to come, but I still can't drive so I will have to give it a miss!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries. I'll go and celebrate anyway: yesterday's arrival of my 1st grandson


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations, I bet you have a big smile across your face


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Congratulations, I bet you have a big smile across your face


Errr, actually not :? I have no time for that as I'm running errands for the young family in between clients, also looking after their dog etc ,,,,,,

I am sure the smile will come though when I see the little lad


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'll be there  with my own baby :wink:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Pending no disasters I shall be along - look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff both of you; see you tomorrow


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am coming  Dani I asked John last night if it was just a meet or inc a meal. John said inc a meal but I can't see anything on the thread that suggests such but then you know what a dizzy boy he can be :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A meal if you want, Les. 

I didn't say so specifically as some people may not be hungry. I for one will order some food because it is super at the Smoker 

See you later


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not that dizzy after all . . . he he he . . . except for that time at the airport :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> Not that dizzy after all . . . he he he . . . except for that time at the airport :wink:


John of course you can have a meal ...most pubs serve them but there is no mention of one on the thread as you said so Narrrrrrrrrr
[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Sorry won't be able to make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I work away all week at the moment, so any meets during the week will be impossible for the near future.

Chad


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A good meat/meal was had by the 3!!! attendees :wink: :roll:

Let's hope there'll be more of us next time round


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> A good meat/meal was had by the 3!!! attendees :wink: :roll:
> 
> Let's hope there'll be more of us next time round


 Dani can you negotiate a discount on the Guinness next time, £3-30p a pint is a bit OTT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Dani can you negotiate a discount on the Guinness next time, £3-30p a pint is a bit OTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > A good meat/meal was had by the 3!!! attendees :wink: :roll:
> ...


Well, there is always the Nosey Parker :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Nosey Parker was good


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> The Nosey Parker was good


 But you still don't know how much a pint of it costs John :lol:


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone

is this meet happening agian??

Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> is this meet happening agian??
> 
> Stu


It is Stu!

When would you like it to happen?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


Hi Dani,

When everyone else is free dont really mind, usually I am looking after my son till the boss finishes work  which is around 7:30 ish most nights but could always bring the Little man along 

Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about a Friday evening? I could do 18th or 25th of September


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> How about a Friday evening? I could do 18th or 25th of September


25th Sounds good to me if thats ok


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

HI HOPE STOKE COUNTS AS N/MIDS I AM SURE THE WIFE WONT MIND ME MISSING DEAD ENDERS AND CREPADATION STREET  PETE COT STOKE


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cotto said:


> HI HOPE STOKE COUNTS AS N/MIDS I AM SURE THE WIFE WONT MIND ME MISSING DEAD ENDERS AND CREPADATION STREET  PETE COT STOKE


Stoke is most defo North Midlands 

Are you ok for the 25th September then, Pete?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> cotto said:
> 
> 
> > HI HOPE STOKE COUNTS AS N/MIDS I AM SURE THE WIFE WONT MIND ME MISSING DEAD ENDERS AND CREPADATION STREET  PETE COT STOKE
> ...


I would love to come on the 25th but I am going to be in Sunny Spain relaxing


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > cotto said:
> ...


Have you asked permission for that, Paul :roll: :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to come on the 25th but I am going to be in Sunny Spain relaxing
> ...


ummm... no


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


I knew it [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

We'll be there.  Address please?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Jeff and Cherie 

Please check out the Smoker's website for their address and menu details
http://www.thesmokerinn.com/

See you there!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bit too soon for me :roll: don't get paid till the monday (28th) and i can guarentee i'll be completely skint by end of the month [smiley=bigcry.gif]

sorry folks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bit too soon for me :roll: don't get paid till the monday (28th) and i can guarentee i'll be completely skint by end of the month [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> sorry folks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Awww, I'll buy you a beer Tony ===> if you dare to accept one from ganny :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > bit too soon for me :roll: don't get paid till the monday (28th) and i can guarentee i'll be completely skint by end of the month [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 GANNY? is that your REAL name a combination of Dani and Granny :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Ganny, Dani the granny, thats me 8) 
(just applying for my bus pass now) :roll: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Awww, I'll buy you a beer Tony ===> if you dare to accept one from ganny :roll:


 GANNY? is that your REAL name a combination of Dani and Granny :lol:[/quote]
Ganny, Dani the granny, thats me 8) 
(just applying for my bus pass now) :roll: :lol:[/quote]

Will you apply for one for me Ganny.............in advance of course :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Would love to come GANNY but i would of only just come back from the clanTT / Spain trip and ill be working that day, sorry 

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


They told me you need to show your walking stick as proof of age :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> (just applying for my bus pass now) :roll: :lol:


 Will you apply for one for me Ganny.............in advance of course :roll:[/quote]
They told me you need to show your walking stick as proof of age :wink:[/quote]

Dam it! I only got a zimmer


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Dam it! I only got a zimmer


Poor you!! 

I on the other hand have loads of Zimmer, or rather my house has (German: das/die Zimmer = room/rooms) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry just noticed this is a Friday and I can't do Friday evenings


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Sorry just noticed this is a Friday and I can't do Friday evenings


Come on, no excuses else I'll never call you _young boy_ again :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry just noticed this is a Friday and I can't do Friday evenings
> ...


 Sorry no can do Dani. I have a long standing arrangement which I can't break. Any evening bar Fridays for me i'm afraid :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


ok old fogie :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFUCome on said:


> young boy[/i] again :twisted:


 Sorry no can do Dani. I have a long standing arrangement which I can't break. Any evening bar Fridays for me i'm afraid :?[/quote]
ok old fogie :twisted:[/quote]

Les, John H, Dani,Joe (TTcool) Pete (roadhog) on Youtube but can you spot us?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, no excuses else I'll never call you _young boy_ again :twisted:
> ...


ok old fogie :twisted:[/quote]

Les, John H, Dani,Joe (TTcool) Pete (roadhog) on Youtube but can you spot us?





[/quote][/quote]
Are you the one without teeths :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im heading down through england on my own wee tour and would be great to meet a few fellow members.

what do you all have planned on the weekend of the 24th to 26th september?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> im heading down through england on my own wee tour and would be great to meet a few fellow members.
> 
> what do you all have planned on the weekend of the 24th to 26th september?


Hi Kammy,
well if you ask nicely we could always do a nice run out on Sat?

And if you ask even nicer: there is always room for a tired TTre's head in my house 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Les, John H, Dani,Joe (TTcool) Pete (roadhog) on Youtube but can you spot us?





[/quote][/quote]
Are you the one without teeths :roll:[/quote][/quote][/quote]

Noooo I made sure I had my teeth in when the filmed us Dani plus I had just broken them in


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im heading down through england on my own wee tour and would be great to meet a few fellow members.
> ...


ill be in london on the 26th dani and hopefully birmingham/manchester area on the 25th but i will have to fit in with everybody else


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Well, if it isn't the Smoker we could always have a curry on the 25th?

Verdicts all?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am game for a ruby

Vice Roy Bollington 

or where you all thinking of Curry Mile?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm always game for the Viceroy - good curry house. I can go for curries instead of pub meals - only disadvantage is the beer's fizzy pop, so it would have to be wine.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ooooh a curry 

count me in if everyone else is up for it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where is this going to be? im meeting vspurs,redscouse and hark etc on the fri night near birmingham so could hopefully combine the two of they all fancy a ruby murray  .

im trying to fit everyone in


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If it's at the Viceroy, which is very good, then here are the details: http://www.viceroyindian.com/homepage2.htm


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

KammyTT wants to join the two meets organised together for the 25th but Macclesfield is way too far north for me.

How many have got signed up so far?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

maybe we could meet halfway if its not putting too many people out?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

OK here's a suggestion. Although the Viceroy is very nice, if it's too high up for some people, and of course being an Indian restaurant, doesn't do proper beer, then there is an alternative :wink:

Check this out! This pub is near Stoke (off the M6 J15 and along the fast A51/A525 - you'll need your Sat Nav).

It's called the Bhurtpore, named after a famous Indian Fort. The landlord is really into India and he is famous for his curries of which there is a good selection of Indian dishes. Not in the class of a top notch Indian restaurant but by far the best pub curries I've had!

And guess what? ... there are 11 (yes eleven!) real ales on tap to choose from! [smiley=cheers.gif]

http://www.bhurtpore.co.uk/index.htm Postcode: CW5 8DQ

So, you get your Indian, your beer, it's a bit nearer and it's got a decent sized car park. What do you think?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

see what vspurs says as he is organising the other meet and i have no idea what anyone is going on about


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

John-H said:


> OK here's a suggestion. Although the Viceroy is very nice, if it's too high up for some people, and of course being an Indian restaurant, doesn't do proper beer, then there is an alternative :wink:
> 
> Check this out! This pub is near Stoke (off the M6 J15 and along the fast A51/A525 - you'll need your Sat Nav).
> 
> ...


I recommend this place...  bloody good food and I like my food


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

HI ALWAYS INTERESTED IN A NIGHT OUT WILL KEEP LOOKING TO SEE WHERE IT IS . COTTO STOKE [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet ====> only back from a week's break now.

I'm easy with any suggestion and if I'm honest, Friday night is curry night anyway :roll:

I'm sure there are many good curry houses near B'ham? Perhaps a bit closer to Satffordshire area to suit all?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this meeting still going ahead at The Smoker?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

There is an excellent Indian resturant near to Blythe Bridge, Stoke on Trent. It's called The Mango Tree, £9.95 for an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

How about instead of your curry night night you meet up with us for our Kammy night?

There is about 8 - 10 of us now so if you fancy travelling just a bit further you also get to meet KammyTT!

Go on...... I know you want too.....!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Is this meeting still going ahead at The Smoker?


We will definitely have a meeting on the 25th but we may join up with Kammy where ever that may be? 



VSPURS said:


> How about instead of your curry night night you meet up with us for our Kammy night?
> 
> There is about 8 - 10 of us now so if you fancy travelling just a bit further you also get to meet KammyTT!
> 
> Go on...... I know you want too.....!!!!


Thats the idea Steve. Thats why we discuss other options (where-abouts etc) 



audimad said:


> There is an excellent Indian resturant near to Blythe Bridge, Stoke on Trent. It's called The Mango Tree, £9.95 for an all you can eat buffet.


This sounds like a very good alternative Jeff.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

We are all meeting here:

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/PlacestoEatandDrink/OurPubs/SpreadEagle2

You are all welcome as I am sure KammyTT would be happy to meet you all!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=150466&start=60

Put your names down if you are fancy joining us!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> We are all meeting here:
> 
> http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/PlacestoEatandDrink/OurPubs/SpreadEagle2
> 
> You are all welcome as I am sure KammyTT would be happy to meet you all!


I'd be happy with that. What does everyone else think?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are we all happy to join up with Stu = KammyTT then?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

would be great guys


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks a good venue - are others OK to travel the distance?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i am


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

John-H said:


> Looks a good venue - are others OK to travel the distance?


Shall I put your name down??

:-*


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

John-H said:


> Looks a good venue - are others OK to travel the distance?


might be able to make it might just be a little to far as will need to get back for my baby son :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a good venue - are others OK to travel the distance?
> ...


Go on Stu, you know you want too  
Why don't you bring your son along? If he is still small enough he'll sleep in a cot/pram while you enjoy yourself 8)


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


let me see what i can do


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

also Dani are you going from Macc?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stu225 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a good venue - are others OK to travel the distance?
> ...


I was thinking of your distance. I'm game for anything but I might not be as my car's MOT is up soon and I've run out of weekends to take it :?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

John-H said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


dreaded MOT time :-| always worring but I am sure your car will pass with flying colours 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Where is this meeting taking place?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

audimad said:


> Where is this meeting taking place?


the web link is above on Dani's post!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> also Dani are you going from Macc?


Yes, I am  Fancy a cruise down?
[oh, and I'm quite good looking after little'uns === or so I'm told; so bring your son along!!]



John-H said:


> I was thinking of your distance. I'm game for anything but I might not be as my car's MOT is up soon and I've run out of weekends to take it :?


I am sure we can come up with a solution to that possible"problem" between us :wink:



audimad said:


> Where is this meeting taking place?


OK Jeff, we are now going to tag along with VSPURS' = KammyTT's meet near Cannoc
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=150466


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

hi all is there a final meeting place for this meet or is there a meet the and drive to another meet .from cotto in stoke will go any one. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As it is a Friday and the motorway will be chock-a I suggest we'll go down some smaller roads. Let's think about a suitable alternative to the M6


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds a good idea


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How about meeting at the Total petrol station on the A34 in Alderley Edge just past Davey Lane? Post code for SatNav is SK9 7QB


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> How about meeting at the Total petrol station on the A34 in Alderley Edge just past Davey Lane? Post code for SatNav is SK9 7QB


Fingers crossed and the missis lets me out I will be coming along with friend Phil, but i dont finish work till 5:30 and picking my mate up around 6 ish will that be to late? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > How about meeting at the Total petrol station on the A34 in Alderley Edge just past Davey Lane? Post code for SatNav is SK9 7QB
> ...


Absolutely not Stu!

Quite a few of us are going to be a little later. So why don't you go directly to the Spread Eagle? The SatNav post code is ST19 5PN and this is their weblink
http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Home/P ... readEagle2

So I shall see you there


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


yeah I will drive straight there, 70% sure i will be going but all depends on what time the missis finishes work but should be ok  so hopefully see you guy's there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> yeah I will drive straight there, 70% sure i will be going but all depends on what time the missis finishes work but should be ok  so hopefully see you guy's there


See you later today Stu


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I will drive straight there, 70% sure i will be going but all depends on what time the missis finishes work but should be ok  so hopefully see you guy's there
> ...


not looking good the Missis has got allot of people booked in (she runs a beautie Salon) so sje is not finishing to late and to top it off think i have Man Flu  so looks like I wont be able to make it gutted


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stu225 said:


> think i have Man Flu  so looks like I wont be able to make it gutted


Come on ===> I think I got woman flu [smiley=sick2.gif] and will still begoing


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Stu225 said:
> 
> 
> > think i have Man Flu  so looks like I wont be able to make it gutted
> ...


I haven't even got a TT and I'm going!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

me either


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> me either


So what's the news on your TT then? Spill the beans Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Go to page 1 for venue and time 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be there for once


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I will be there for once


Yes! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm starting a new thread with all the details now and I hope to see many of you 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691


----------

